
Awful or Awesome?: This Browser Extension Clicks Every Ad to Confuse the System - daralthus
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3037661/awful-or-awesome-this-browser-extension-clicks-every-ad-to-confuse-the-system
======
griff122
The one thing that pops into my head is Malvertising
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvertising](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvertising)).

The idea behind it makes sense (like gaming survey data which results in
useless analysis), but I'm unsure how it can protect the user from
accidentally injecting malware from malvertisng ads. Seems like a dangerous
game to me.

